# Just a few of aim and hope pictures.



## littleowl (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

Lovely nature photos, I like the little orange birdie, so plump! :love_heart:


----------



## TICA (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

If you do that great with the point and hope technique, can't wait to see what you get when you really try!..Beautiful.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 14, 2013)

The little birdy job is a  male Robin.
Yes point and hope works for me. The Camera is great. It is the bloke behind it that is crap.nthego:


----------



## Rainee (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely photos Littleowl.. you sure do a good job.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## nan (Aug 19, 2013)

I like your point and hope photos littleowl.


----------



## Anne (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!  What kind of camera are you using??


----------



## littleowl (Aug 25, 2013)

I have two Cameras. Both Canon. I never use any other camera. 
One is a Canon 500D I use only for wildlife photo's. I also use a Sigma 70/500 permanently on that one.
The second one is a Canon 600D for general pictures such as the Horse show. Again I only use Sigma lenses. This time a Sigma 70/300


----------



## littleowl (Aug 25, 2013)

Should have mentioned.
The airshow pictures are with the 70/500 Sigma.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 25, 2013)

_I know who you are now Little Owl you were from  SHS so was i _:woohoo1:


----------



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2013)

You did an incredible job!!  As I was looking at them, I thought you were sharing professionally done pix.  You should be in entering competitions, or maybe you do!


----------



## littleowl (Aug 25, 2013)

Katybug.
No I do not enter competitions. I have looked at competition sites and always get the feeling the winning amateur seems to be able to take pictures that I or any one else would find impossible. Such as some of the nature pictures birds and such are I think taken with cameras that are attached to radio controls.You set he camera up and just wait until something trips the Camera.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh yes and I was on SHS.   
Such a pity it had to close down.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2013)

littleowl said:


> Katybug.
> No I do not enter competitions. I have looked at competition sites and always get the feeling the winning amateur seems to be able to take pictures that I or any one else would find impossible. Such as some of the nature pictures birds and such are I think taken with cameras that are attached to radio controls.You set he camera up and just wait until something trips the Camera.



The high tech cameras are way too much for me, but yours are outstanding and you must be very proud of yourself.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------

